#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-16
<Kuytu> I was just wondering, does any of you guys have experience about HP nx7300?
<simira> Kuytu: have you checked the laptoptesting page?
<Kuytu> I have actually, but the reason I was asking was because I'm thinking of buying one
<Kuytu> and I was wondering if anyone could tell if it's wise to buy a computer with celeron m 440
<simira> Kuytu: is anyone testing it or a similar one?
<Kuytu> looks like no
<simira> well, if you want to be sure, I'd go for one of the supported models that seems to work well
<Kuytu> I'm not actually worried about it working with linux, I was wondering if it's wise to get computer with celeron m or will it become dated too soon
<Kuytu> 'cause I really don't know that much about cpu's
<vicentecarro> Hi
<vicentecarro> not for support, ok. bye
<ijuz__> Kuytu: all cpu's are dated out basically, you just have to check it's power usage when you intent to use it as a mobile, at least it was like this in that the celeron supported fewer power saving measurements
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<LuitvD> hi, I'm donating my MSI MS-1058 to Gutsy for a while soon :)
<LuitvD> (just created a page for my device)
<LuitvD> (MSIMegabookS271)
<LuitvD> any of you have some tips for me when I do this?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-18
<tom_v> hi everyone
<tom_v> thinking of getting a Thinkpad R60
<tom_v> anyone got any experiences with this model?
<tom_v> http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/Lenovo_ThinkPad_R61_7732_NA01EUK/version-1.asp
<tom_v> ah, sorry, I think I've posted in the wrong place, Apologies.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Sanctusorium> Hello
<Sanctusorium> I didn't see my laptop on the list of tested laptops and was wondering if my experience with it could be used?
<Sanctusorium> haha, never mind, I got ahead of myself.  I found the page I need.
<soyporti> hello anyone can help me please?
<ThoMan> hello all
<soyporti> hello Thoman
<soyporti> does anyone knows a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled that is not a DeLL?
<stifler> hi
<stifler> anyone there?
<sboysel> any news on the new system76 laptops coming out?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-07-19
<brophat> ubuntu works with most wireless nics?
<brophat> who do the cheap HP laptops work with ubuntu?
<Nailor> Have you checked out the laptoptestingteam pages?
<brophat> the wiki?
<brophat> yeah I just started looking at it
<Nailor> yeah.
<Nailor> It gives you an idea which laptops and components generally work
<brophat> ok thanks
<nahema> hy enybudy know how sony vaio ar series suport ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-15
<gdh0> hello...
<gdh0> I'm looking for the LaptopTestingTeam. Am I at the right place ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-16
<gdh0> hello!
<gdh0> do you know how to get in touch with LaptopTestingTeam ?
<paoligno> hi. i want to buy this notebook: SONY SZ71E/B T7250 2GB 160GB DL 13.3" VHP      . is it fully compatible with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-07-18
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Could you guys please tell me, what's the "wl" driver? I can't see this things in other distros. Is it fwcutter? Ndiswapper? Or what is it?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-13
<newclimb> ola alguem pode me ajudar a fazer funcionar o leitor biometrico do meu note toshiba
<newclimb> ola
<newclimb> alguem
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-15
<Mike_lifeguard> When I unplug my laptop, it immediately suspends. I didn't see a setting for this in gnome-powermanager... suggestions?
<DVA5912> cant be too desolate... ohh it is
<Mike_lifeguard> DVA5912: not even a chanserv, so lonely :D
<DVA5912> I know. Thats sad
<DVA5912> :P
<DVA5912> ok well i guess this is the appropreate chan. Anyway of forcing my wifi light to come on when wireless connects?
<DVA5912> right now im having to do it by hand by pressing the hardware key buttons
<Mike_lifeguard> khazil: the battery is charged just fine, and it is detected as such
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: what is the suspend threshold set to?
<Mike_lifeguard> I don't know... default?
<Mike_lifeguard> and... it's 100% charged, so it /shouldn't/ matter
<Mike_lifeguard> (unless it got set to 100% somehow... I've never changed it, I think)
<khazil> you may have to remove faulty ACPI modules
<khazil> does that happen with any other distro?
<Mike_lifeguard> I only use ubuntu
<DVA5912> hey do they make powered by ubuntu stickers to put on my notebook? you know, like the ones that windows got
<DVA5912> id love to just yank off that designed for windows xp sticker
<Mike_lifeguard> DVA5912: there probably is some hacky way to do that... no idea how, but just so you know, it is probably possible (though it may be ugly a/dor difficult)
<Mike_lifeguard> and yes, I have some
<Mike_lifeguard> zareason sells them... zareason.com I think
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: do you have some kind of kernel log from previous boot?
<Mike_lifeguard> erm, probably, but I dunno where it'd be :)
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: I wouldn't trust the readout, even if it says it's fully charged
<Mike_lifeguard> no, it *is* fully charged, it's been plugged in for a very long time (and the meter seems accurate as the batter discharges)
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: zcat /var/log/dmesg.1.gz
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: pastebin that
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: wait, I thought you said the system suspended as soon as it was unplugged. Now, you say it discharges for a while?
<Mike_lifeguard> well, I can wake it back up of course
<khazil> and it stays on?
<Mike_lifeguard> yes, it works just fine
<Mike_lifeguard> khazil: http://p.defau.lt/?BfoPzo9J_6GANRvZiI23gw
<khazil> you might also want to paste just /var/log/dmesg, since I'm not sure how system logs are handled after suspend
<Mike_lifeguard> sure
<Mike_lifeguard> that one is http://p.defau.lt/?tBUTmR9Y8GbhTpJ247_07Q
<khazil> Mike_lifeguard: I can't find any reference to "suspend" in the entire log
<Mike_lifeguard> I was looking for 'battery' or something :)
<khazil> is this with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Mike_lifeguard> yes
<Mike_lifeguard> though using 2.6.30 kernel
<khazil> what about before the kernel change?
<khazil> I take it you never tried it.. are you committed to it by having an ext4 filesystem?
<Mike_lifeguard> no, I also have a .13 kernel.
<khazil> and there is the same bug?
<Mike_lifeguard> however, this hasn't been an issue until the last ~3 days and I've been using this kernel for over a month
<khazil> any recent upgrades?]
<Mike_lifeguard> hmm, yes... is there a log of that anywhere? otherwise, we may be stretching my memory :D
<khazil> chances are it's a hardware bug (my bet), or a threshold somewhere
<khazil> /var/log/dpkg.log
<khazil> I had an issue a while back, hardware related, where pressing caps lock a few times would completely crash the kernel
<Mike_lifeguard> hah, exciting!
<khazil> changing a few variables made it work, but running proprietary Unix (yeah, on a netbook) worked fine too
<khazil> kernel programming is no joke, and just because it's been in there since 1991 without any changes doesn't mean it's stable...
<Mike_lifeguard> $ cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "status installed" > ~/thing.txt   ->  http://p.defau.lt/?tSCBU343nqYRrz0R_zc0kg
<Mike_lifeguard> hm, dbus?
<khazil> nothing in there looks power management related or gnome related
<khazil> run without dbus, but I would suspect HAL
<khazil> first I'd try with the older kernel, to rule out some kind of quirk
<Mike_lifeguard> yeah... doing stuff in other windows, but I'll boot into it later
<khazil> if that fails, I'd try with a Live CD to see if it's some kind of misconfiguration (which also may be caused by a bad package, not uncommon)
<Cronzo> can anybody help a ubuntu noob? trying to get hotkeys to work on a vaio vgn-fs
<linuxNoob> Can somebody help me? I have a sony vgn-cr220e with ubuntu jaunty and I cant find a way to make the internal mic work
<linuxNoob> please some help
<linuxNoob> I've tried to google some of this but no luck at all
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-07-16
<linuxNoob> Can any body help me with a Sony Vaio vgn-220e with ubuntu jackalope?
<c7p> hello
<c7p> i have a laptop with a broken display and i want to connect it with a TFT screen so as to save my files
<c7p> the problem is that the tft doesnt respond
<c7p> any idea
<c7p> thx
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-07-20
<shaun413> hi'
